# rollers on friday



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

After a long wait I finally will be getting rollers on friday, a pair of breeders and some younger birds.


----------



## nathanhawkey (Dec 1, 2010)

i love rollers they are fun to watch fly


----------



## joey mac (Feb 26, 2012)

rollers will be with you all your life now lol


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread was started on the 10th of august 2011 and the OP has not been on the forum since the 27th of august 2011.
Just a FYI


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> This thread was started on the 10th of august 2011 and the OP has not been on the forum since the 27th of august 2011.
> Just a FYI


theyre to busy with their rollers to talk to us for now! lol


----------

